
Design Thinking Is Kind of Like Syphilis – It’s Contagious and Rots Your Brains - davidgerard
https://medium.com/@sts_news/design-thinking-is-kind-of-like-syphilis-its-contagious-and-rots-your-brains-842ed078af29
======
giovannicarruba
Everything else is already contagious and rots my brain too. If anything rots
our brains, then overused clickbait headlines.

